# scanner / scanneriser / numériser / digitaliser



## lucylinguist

Bonjour,

Je viens de voir (dans un assistant de logiciel) le terme "*éléments scannerisés*", faisant partie d'une liste de types de fichier acceptés par le logiciel pour téléchargement. Autrement dit, ce terme ferait référence aux fichiers informatiques créés en faisant le scan d'un document papier.

J'aurais dit personellement "*éléments scannés*".

Les deux formes sont-elles correctes? Y a-t-il une différence? Dans le dictionnaire Français-Anglais de Word Reference je trouve seulement le verbe "scanner", pas "scanneriser".

Merci par avance pour vos avis.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Le verbe français, c'est numériser (rendre numérique). On emploie aussi l'anglicisme scanner mais scanneriser c'est vraiment moche, un mélange de scanner et de numériser  !


----------



## Moon Palace

En fait, _numériser_ semble avoir été un verbe de transition: il n'est pas mentionné en tant que verbe dans la plupart des dictionnaires, et lorsqu'on le trouve, le sens est celui de _rendre numérique / transformer en chiffres. 
_C'est parce qu'il manquait un verbe pour désigner l'opération effectuée lorsqu'on utilise un scanner que le néologisme _scannériser _a fait son apparition. Pas encore reconnu par tous les dictionnaires, mais on trouve parfois la mention de _scanner_, verbe intransitif (pour l'instant) pour dire _utiliser un scanner. _


----------



## Nanon

Bon, j'allume mon scanner . Le logiciel dit "numériser". Pas étonnant : si un scanner disait "scanner", ce serait un tantinet redondant, non ?  

Ceci dit, le verbe _scanner _est transitif et il commence à entrer dans les dictionnaires... Voici ce que dit le Grand Robert :


> scanner [skane] v. tr. ÉTYM. 1980, Journ. off.; de l'angl. _to scan._
> ◆ Anglicisme.
> ◆ Techn. Balayer à l'aide d'un scanner. — Scanner un texte, des images. — P. p. adj. Documents scannés.


Tiens, pendant que j'y suis, _numériser _y figure également :


> Convertir (une information analogique) sous forme numérique, généralement en vue de la traiter sur ordinateur.


Par conséquent, puisqu'on a déjà _numériser _et _scanner_, l'emploi de _scanneriser _est-il vraiment toujours nécessaire ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

annie21 said:


> mes devoirs scannés


scanné  > pourquoi pas numérisé?

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette nouvelle question a été déplacée ici à partir de cette discussion.


----------



## annie21

Parce qu'il a scanné son devoir en papier avec un scanneur


----------



## CarlosRapido

Non, il a numérisé son document avec un numériseur...

C'est encore un exemple de ces nombreux emprunts inutiles à l'anglais...


----------



## annie21

Donc vous dites numérisé au lieu de scanné, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les Québécois sont beaucoup plus réfractaires à certains anglicismes que les Européens. En Europe, on dit volontiers _scanner_.


----------



## danielc

?? Les anglicismes sont à éviter en français correct. Est-ce que vous considérez l'erreur comme étant moins grave, parce que cet anglicisme est populaire chez vous? Il y a certainement des anglicismes qui sont populaires uniquement au Canada.

Remerciements à CarlosRapido d'avoir souligné l'erreur.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Scanner_, verbe ou substantif, n'est pas du français relâché en Europe. C'est bel et bien le terme courant.
_Numériser _passera très bien mais _numériseur _sera presque abscons, tout au moins puritain (si ce n'est canadien).

L'administration française (oh ! pour qui vais-je passer  ) propose et recommande aussi _dématérialisé (adj.)_ pour les fichiers joints.


----------



## OLN

danielc, tout anglicisme n'est pas une faute de langue. Nombres d'emprunts ont été adoptés au fil du temps et figurent dans les dictionnaires de français, dont _scanner_, verbe et subst., depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Les anglicismes sont à éviter en français correct.


Les seuls cas où les anglicismes sont véritablement à éviter sont ceux où des termes courants équivalents existent déjà en français (par exemple _live_ au lieu de _direct_) ainsi que ceux où le terme existe déjà avec d'autres sens (par exemple _alternative_ au lieu de _option_). Mais ici, comme il s'agit d'un néologisme, c'est l'usage qui décide du terme employé.


----------



## snarkhunter

atcheque said:


> L'administration française (oh ! pour qui vais-je passer  ) propose et recommande aussi _dématérialisé (adj.)_ pour les fichiers joints.


... le problème est qu'un _document dématérialisé_ peut très bien avoir été généré sous sa seule forme numérique et n'avoir donc jamais croisé la route d'un scanner ! Par conséquent, l'expression "fichier joint" peut correspondre aussi bien à un document numérisé (_scanné_) qu'à un document qui était immatériel d'emblée.


----------



## atcheque

Bien sûr, Snarkhunter, cela marche dans notre sens ici, mais pas dans l'autre.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Les seuls cas où les anglicismes sont véritablement à éviter sont ceux où des termes courants équivalents existent déjà en français (par exemple _live_ au lieu de _direct_) ainsi que ceux où le terme existe déjà avec d'autres sens (par exemple _alternative_ au lieu de _option_). Mais ici, comme il s'agit d'un néologisme, c'est l'usage qui décide du terme employé.



Je pense au verbe "scanner". Pour vous citer Maître C, il un existe terme courant équivalent en français-numériser!

Le dictionnaire du CNRTL ne reconnaît pas scanner comme verbe  http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/scanner

Pareil avec le dictionaire de wordreference   http://www.wordreference.com/fren/scanner.  "Notre" dictionnaire préfère le mot "numériser". Ce n'est pas du français canadien.

Le nom "scanner" est accepté, mais non pas le verbe, ici, un site  de l'Université d'Ottawa qui fait référence à l'Office québécois de la langue française. Ottawa est la capitale du Canada, sur la frontière avec le Québec, et ayant la plus grande concentration urbaine francophone canadienne hors-Québec

http://www.visezjuste.uottawa.ca/pages/vocabulaire/ang_anglicismes_en_informatique.html

Et de l'OQLF

http://gdt.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/ficheOqlf.aspx?Id_Fiche=8359719

Mon Robert Micro de 1998  le considère comme un anglicisme, mais considère aussi digitaliser comme synonyme, sans commentaire d'anglicisme pour digitaliser. Larousse.fr considère aussi digitaliser comme synonyme de numériser, sans commentaire d'anglicisme.

(Mais digitaliser est considéré comme un anglicisme par notre dictionnaire, wiktionnaire et l'OQLF.)

Maître C, pourquoi dites-vous que l'emploi de scanner est une question d'un néologisme, quand cela date d'au moins 18 ans, et peut-être plus?  Et ne pensez-vous pas qu'il existe un équivalent français, c'est-à-dire "numériser"? Commencez avec cela maintenant, demain "courriel" et "pourriel"


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Je pense au verbe "scanner". Pour vous citer Maître C, il un existe terme courant équivalent en français-numériser!
> […]
> Maître C, pourquoi dites-vous que l'emploi de scanner est une question d'un néologisme, quand cela date d'au moins 18 ans, et peut-être plus? Et ne pensez-vous pas qu'il existe un équivalent français, c'est-à-dire "numériser"? Commencez avec cela maintenant, demain "courriel" et "pourriel"


_Numériser_ est pourtant un néologisme au même titre que _scanner_. Le premier est une tentative d'avoir un terme à consonance française alors que le second est juste la transcription du mot original anglais. Dans ce genre de cas, c'est l'usage qui décide. Il en va d'ailleurs exactement de même de _courriel_ et _e-mail_.


----------



## danielc

Le problème n’est pas essensiellement avec une consonance  française, mais avec l’erreur, que naturellement on n’aime pas voir ou entendre.

Maître Capello a dit que les Québécois sont beaucoup plus réfractaires à certains anglicismes...
Oui, cela d_é_pend du domaine. Dans l'informatique, les Canadiens pr_é_fèrent un français impeccable. Cela mérite une tentative d'explication, pour une autre fois, ou pour une conversation.

Maître Capello, pourriez-vous tenter de commenter pourquoi les sources que j'ai mentionnées ne sont pas d'accord avec vous?

Vous dites que "numériser" est une tentative d'avoir un terme à consonance française. Ceci remonte au "bel usage". Mais ce n'est pas une question d'euphonie. Si vous lisez le lien au fil de l'OQLF

Le grand dictionnaire terminologique

vous verrez le commentaire "calque de l'anglais". C'est le problème avec "scanner" comme verbe. Il n’est pas question d’une transcription, comme vous dites.

Vous avez mentionné _courriel_ et _e-mail_. Je ne veux pas perdre le fil de la discussion de _scanner . _

Mais si vous condérez l’ordinateur devant vous, tout ce qui est visible et tout ce qui est là-dedans, et tout ce que vous faites avec, avez-vous besoin des anglicismes? Dans quasiment tous les cas dans l’informatique où nous avions des calques de l’anglais, des termes français ont emporté sur ces vieux termes anglais. Pourquoi faire de “scanner” une exception à cette règle utile et cohérente? Ce n’est pas en gros une question d’euphonie, mais bien sûr, tout erreur irrite celui qui écoute.

Si vous acceptez  “scanner” comme verbe,le substantif qui accomplit l’action de ce verbe devraît suivre le  modèle d’une terminaison –eur/euse, et donc un *scanneur *serait correct. Pourquoi accepter une terminaison en “er”?


Nous avons très rarement des noms qui se terminent en “er”, qui accomplissent l’action de leur verbe français homologue. Je n’arrive pas à penser à un autre substantif de même. Pourquoi faire du nom “scanner”, une exception? C’est une  question essensiellement de la règle, pas de l’euphonie. Nous brisons plusieurs règles si nous acceptons cet anglicisme. Et pourquoi, quand la règle est si facile à appliquer?

S’il y a une question d’euphonie dépend de la prononciation. Comment prononce-t-on cet anglicisme? Comme “scanneur”, ou “scannère”?

Maître C-Avez-vous des préférences des options ci-dessus?


----------



## Nicomon

Je sais fort bien que l'OQLF recommande « _numériser par balayage _», mais toute québécoise que je suis, je dis (et je n'ai même pas honte )  « _scanner _».
Par contre  pour le substantif, j'écris comme je le prononce « _un scanne*u*r_ ». C'est moins long que_ numériseur à balayage. _

Je signale en passant que le lien que t'as mis vers le GDT, danielc, précise :
Domaine                                                     
médecine > examens de laboratoire... et qu'il est question d'analyse in-vitro. 

_Numérisés_ plutôt que_ scannés_, je veux bien, mais personne ne va écrire « _Vous trouverez ci-joint mes documents analysés par balayage_ ». 
Les liens qu'il fallait mettre sont ceux-ci : *To scan*


> Définition
> Convertir des informations analogiques en valeurs numériques de 0 et 1 correspondantes à l'aide d'un numériseur à balayage.
> 
> Notes
> *Plus d'une commission française de terminologie a adopté le terme scanner.  *
> 
> Bien qu'il y ait une distinction entre _numériser par balayage_ (en anglais, _to scan_) et _numériser_ (en anglais, _to digitize_), dans l'usage on utilise le terme _numériser_ pour désigner la notion de « numériser par balayage ».


 Aussi : *Scanneur* et *Scanned image*


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Je sais fort bien que l'OQLF recommande « _numériser par balayage _», mais toute québécoise que je suis, je dis (et je n'ai même pas honte )  « _scanner _».
> Par contre  pour le substantif, j'écris comme je le prononce « _un scanne*u*r_ ». C'est moins long que_ numériseur à balayage. _


Numériseur est accepté par l'OQLF.

Le grand dictionnaire terminologique


----------



## Nicomon

Ben... je savais.  Mais je savais aussi ceci (voir lien « scanneur » dans mon post précédent). 


> Bien qu'il y ait une distinction entre *numériseur à balayage (en anglais, scanner)* et *numériseur (en anglais, digitizer)*, dans l'usage, on utilise fréquemment le terme _numériseur_ pour désigner le numériseur à balayage.
> 
> *Terme utilisé dans certains contextes*
> 
> *scanneur* n. m.  En France, le terme _scanneur_ a été officialisé par la Commission générale de terminologie et de néologie, en 1998. Toutefois, même si l'emprunt est officialisé, l'Office québécois de la langue française préconise plutôt l'usage de _numériseur à balayage_.


   Et ça, c'est extrait de ton dernier lien : 





> Notes
> Les numériseurs à balayage, les tablettes à numériser, les caméras haute définition et les magnétophones numériques sont des numériseurs.


 _Numériseur_ « ratisse » plus large  que « _numériseur à balayage_ » ou en plus court... « _scanneur_ ». 
En fait d'anglicisme, y'a pire.  Moi, je voterais pour que l'OQLF l'adopte.


----------



## danielc

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps comme visiteur et utlisateur, dans la salle d'ordinateurs de l'UQO, et  moins, dans des salles d'ordinateurs de l'UQÀM et McGill (des universités québécoises), depuis 2003. Le français dans de ce domaine de l'informatique, parlé par les étudiants de manière spontanée, était excellent. Ces étudiants sauraient utiliser le bon mot français, dans notre discussion de "scanner". J'ai aussi passé beaucoup de temps dans le Centre culturel français du pays européen d'origine de ma femme, et même parlé longuement une fois avec l'attaché culturel. J'y ai entendu plusieurs anglicismes que nous n'utilisons pas, ou rarement, dans ce domaine.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce qui suit est copié du Petit Robert.

Sous l'entrée  *scanner - n.m.* :


> Inform. Périphérique d'ordinateur, appareil de télédétection destiné à la numérisation de pages de texte, d'images.
> ▫ Recommandation officielle numériseur*, *scanneur [skanœʀ].*



Sous l'entrée *scanner - v. tr. *:





> étym. 1980 ◊ de l'anglais to scan « scruter, explorer »
> Explorer (une scène) *par balayage* en vue d'en obtenir une image.
> ▫ P. p. adj. *Texte scanné*.


 Que ça nous plaise ou non, force est d'admettre que le verbe est passé dans la langue.  Sinon, on ne le trouverait pas dans les dicos. Ceux que ça choque peuvent dire autrement - *numériser*, ou pourquoi pas,  *balayer* tant qu'à faire  - mais on ne peut pas parler d'erreur/de « mauvais mot français ».

Phrase exemple (il y en a d'autres du genre) : 





> L'ensemble des manuscrits du « Madame Bovary » de Flaubert _*scannés et numérisés*_.


 Traduirais-tu les deux mots par le même en anglais?  Moi, pas.
Le deuxième, c'est ce que certains appellent _digitaliser_ et ça, c'est un calque à éviter (au même titre qu'on doit éviter de dire _digital_ plutôt que _numérique_).

L'avantage (non négligeable à mon avis) du verbe _scanner _est qu'il est court. 
Il a été formé à partir de l'anglais mais n'est pas listé comme anglicisme dans le Petit Robert.   Contrairement à _digitalise_r qui lui, l'est.

Je pense que mon point de vue est clair.
Je dis _courriel/pourriel_, mais le verbe _scanner _et le substantif _scanneur _ ne choquent pas mon oreille de Québécoise.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon:
-Ton _Robert _est plus récent que le mien, crois-je. Il date de quand?
-Je préfère _scanneur _si je dois choisir entre deux anglicismes. Qu'est-ce que tu penses du nom _scanner_?
-_Digitaliser_ était permis sans commentaire d'anglicisme dans le temps, et maintenant est critiqué. Cela vous donne une indication du sort de _scanner_, non? (...et considère tous les autres anglicismes en informatique maintenant écartés de la langue)
-Voyez-vous une différence générationnelle chez nous? Les étudiants m'impressionnent.
-En ce qui concerne l'_OQLF_, rappelons qu'il gagne ses batailles, d'habitude. Pas toutes, n'est-ce pas, Madelle Nicomon ? Rappelons aussi que les étudiants chez nous sont les petits-enfants de la _Charte de la langue française_, qui a tant fait, et le fait encore, pour protéger et promouvoir le français chez nous.


----------



## Nicomon

Mon Robert électronique (reçu en cadeau) date de 2012 et ma version papier, de 2013.

Moi aussi je préfère _scanneur_ avec l'ajout du « _u _».  Comme je l'ai écrit au post 20.
Et je pense que si le nom est désormais accepté, le verbe ne devrait pas tarder à l'être.

Ce que je dis en fin de compte c'est que le véritable équivalent du verbe  _scanner_ (formé à partir de l'anglais) est_  numériser par balayage. 
Numériser _(tout court) était autrefois traduit par_  digitaliser_, à partir de l'anglais.   Or moi, anglicisme pour anglicisme... _scanner _me dérange moins.

Entre deux synonymes, choisissons le plus court et le plus facile à prononcer.


> *Larousse en ligne :*
> Scanner :
> En imprimerie, numériser (un document) à l’aide d’un scanner.
> Numériser :
> Convertir une information analogique sous forme numérique.


Ce que je trouve bien laid par contre, c'est le télescopage  _scanner + numériser _qui donne _scanneriser_. 

Je rappelle l'étymologie citée plus haut :  





> étym. 1980 ◊ de l'anglais to scan « *scruter, explorer *»


 Vous voyez bien que le sens n'est pas le meme.  Si je reviens à la citation que j'ai mise plus haut,  insister pour ne pas dire _scannés_, c'est comme écrire :


> L'ensemble des manuscrits du « Madame Bovary » de Flaubert _*numérisés et numérisés*_.


  Trouvez-vous ça mieux?  Moi, je trouve ça un brin redondant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je viens de vérifier les descriptions d'imprimantes.
J'ai trouvé (pour 3 imprimantes différentes)
"imprimante tout-en-un"

Impression, copie, *numérisation*, télécopie, Web"
Multifonction laser : imprime, copie, *scanne*
Résolution de *numérisation* optique: jusqu'à 1200 ppp, Zone de *scan* maximale: 216 x 297
On trouve de tout à la _Samaritaine_ ! 

Question au passage:
Que dirais-tu pour "numéri*sation*", Nicomon ? "scannage" ?
(Juste pour info: moi aussi, je dis "scanner un document".)


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais _numérisation_... à moins d'avoir à traduire dans une même phrase les équivalents anglais de _numérisation_ et _scannage_.
Dans ce cas, il y aurait l'option _balayage_, plutôt que _scannage_. 



> Bien qu'il y ait une distinction entre la numérisation par balayage (en anglais, _scanning_) et la numérisation (en anglais, _digitizing_), dans l'usage, on utilise le terme _numérisation_ pour désigner la numérisation par balayage.
> 
> Les termes _scannage_, _scanner_ et _scanneur_ ont été adoptés par plus d'une commission française de terminologie.


 Source :  *Autre page du GDT*

Et là, j'arrête de radoter et je passe *vraiment* à un autre fil.  Je pense.


----------



## Minnita

Alors, au lieu de dire  "Dans ce monde qui se digitalise rapidement", il est mieux  de dire: Dans ce monde qui se numérise rapidement"?


----------



## Nicomon

@ Minnita :  À mon avis, oui.    Tout au moins pour un contexte québécois.   
Peut-être que  _digitaliser_ passe mieux en Europe. 

Court extrait de cette page de la BDL :  *digital*


> Dans le même ordre d’idées, les dérivés _digitaliser_, _digitalisation _et _digitaliseur_ sont à remplacer par _numériser_, _numérisation_ et _numériseur_ dans la langue plus technique.


----------



## Nanon

Minnita said:


> Alors, au lieu de dire  "Dans ce monde qui se digitalise rapidement", il est mieux  de dire: Dans ce monde qui se numérise rapidement"?


Pareil en France : aujourd'hui, les deux coexistent et pourraient s'employer dans cette phrase, si on n'est pas trop allergique aux anglicismes (auquel cas on gardera _numérique_). 
Mais dans des expressions comme  _« économie numérique »_, il n'y a pas tellement le choix, du moins en France. Certains pays ont  même des ministères, des sous-ministères, des secrétariats d'État... chargés de l'économie numérique ou du numérique. J'ai même vu que le Bénin avait une ministre de l'économie numérique et de la digitalisation : au début, je suis restée quelque peu perplexe devant ces synonymes apparents, puis j'ai compris que la digitalisation devait correspondre à ce qu'on appelle en France la dématérialisation des services publics...


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> puis j'ai compris que la digitalisation devait correspondre à ce qu'on appelle en France la dématérialisation des services publics


Moi, j'avoue que je m'y perds un peu entre automatisation, digitalisation,  dématérialisation, numérisation ...
La digitalisation sa définition, ses avantages et ses outils


> La digitalisation est aujourd'hui un incontournable pour une entreprise ou n'importe quel type d'organisation. En effet, elle s'applique à tous les domaines et assure une optimisation de temps et d'argent en automatisant des tâches de plus en plus complexes.


 Je continue de penser que_ digital _est en général un anglicisme si on lui donne le sens de _numérique_.   Il y a aussi ces articles.
L’automatisation et la digitalisation vont bouleverser l’emploi et le recrutement - Maison régionale de l'industrie
Digitalisation vs dématérialisation : quelles différences ? - ITESOFT
digitalisation-ou-numerisation-la-nuance-des-mots


----------



## Minnita

Nicomon, moi aussi, j'y perds- totalement. Un livre numérique, c'est un livre en ligne? Pas toujours?


----------



## Nanon

Minnita said:


> Nicomon, moi aussi, j'y perds- totalement. Un livre numérique, c'est un livre en ligne? Pas toujours?


Non, on peut aussi le télécharger pour le lire hors ligne sur un appareil.

Quant à la dématérialisation, c'est principalement supprimer le papier selon l'article cité par Nico : Digitalisation vs dématérialisation : quelles différences ? - ITESOFT
Mais quand on fait ses démarches sur un formulaire en ligne, non seulement on vire le papier, mais on vire aussi les gens qui vous donnent le papier et qui le récupèrent une fois complété... Eh oui... 

Et quant au numériseur, il n'a pas pris racine de ce côté-ci de la flaque d'eau :


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Et quant au numériseur, il n'a pas pris racine de ce côté-ci de la flaque d'eau


  Ici non plus, même si l'OQLF le recommande dans cet article.
Je dis et entends plus souvent scanne(u)r -  souvent prononcé à l'anglaise -  plutôt que _numériseur à balayage_, qui est trop long.  
C'est numérisation  et numériser qui sont bel et bien dans le dico de l'Académie que je préfère à _digitalisation_ _/ digitaliser_... qui n'y sont pas plus que _numériseur_.


----------



## ZarLa

Bonjour,
Dans les nouvelles technologies prière d'oublier tout essai de francisation du vocabulaire qui n'apportera que des embrouilles.
[…]

On dit "scanner" si on est pro.
On dit "numériser" si on veut vraiment franciser.
"Scanneriser" et "digitaliser" ne sont ni français ni anglais, ce sont des purs produits du pédant tel que l’illustrait le fictif "bouleversifiant" des Inconnus en 1992.


----------



## Nicomon

ZarLa said:


> Dans les nouvelles technologies prière d'oublier tout essai de francisation du vocabulaire [...]


 Avec ce genre d'attitude...  les terminologues devront se trouver un « plan B » de carrière.


----------



## Nanon

ZarLa said:


> Dans les nouvelles technologies prière d'oublier tout essai de francisation du vocabulaire qui n'apportera que des embrouilles.


Bon, alors, autant supprimer _logiciel _et _ordinateur..._


----------



## mischa

Bonjour! Peut-on utiliser 'numériser' pour expliquer l'idée que nos vies se déroulent en ligne (à travers les réseaux sociaux par exemple).  je ne dis pas que je suis d'accord avec cette idée, je voulais juste savoir si on pourrait l'employer […] dans le sens où on fait de plus en plus en ligne.

--> Nos vies deviennent de plus en plus numérisées

merci par avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le verbe _numériser_ ne convient pas dans ce contexte. On pourrait en revanche employer l'adjectif _numérique_.

Voir aussi le fil digital / numérique.


----------



## snarkhunter

Nanon said:


> Bon, alors, autant supprimer _logiciel _et _ordinateur..._


Après plusieurs décennies d'activité pour ces derniers, je doute que l'on puisse encore vraiment parler de "nouvelles technologies" les concernant. Il y a certes de nombreux termes apparus dans le vocabulaire ces dernières années et au sujet desquels on peut se poser la question, mais le mot "computeur" ne relève plus que de la _S.F. à Papa_ depuis des dizaines d'années !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Peut-on utiliser 'numériser' pour expliquer l'idée que nos vies se déroulent en ligne (à travers les réseaux sociaux par exemple) ?



« Numérisé », certainement pas : il signifie « encodé, transformé par un algorithme mathématique ».

Mais pourquoi pas « câblé » ? Il me semble bien exprimer cette idée de réseaux, plus une notion d'attache, de liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Mais pourquoi pas « câblé » ?


À l'ère du sans fil ?  Ce terme me paraît un peu incongru dans ce contexte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sans fil, sans fil... c'est vite dit : et la fibre optique qui s'installe partout ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Jamais on n'a assimilé la fibre optique à un quelconque "câble".
Pour moi, le terme "câblé" serait davantage associé aux années 80. Il y a d'ailleurs un roman de "cyberpunk" des années 80 qui portait ce titre en français ("Câblé", de Walter John Williams).


----------



## Locape

mischa said:


> Nos vies deviennent de plus en plus numérisées


Est-ce qu'on ne dirait pas simplement 'Nos vies deviennent de plus en plus virtuelles' ?


----------



## ZarLa

Bonjour,
Une tournure avec la forme "numérique" serait mieux comprise que le participe passé. "Numérisé" représente une action de la machine plutôt que de son utilisateur.
"Virtuel" m'est effectivement plus passe-partout. "Virtuel", c'est dans l'Internet, dans le parlé courant.


----------

